# Borderlands 2: I may have to get...



## MPorter (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm not a huge fan of this type of game but all of my friends have played it/are playing it and raving about how funny it is...

Then someone pointed me at this video:
(Krieg: A meat bicycle built for two)

If that's the humor style.. I'm sold.

~Mike


----------



## nubins (Jun 25, 2013)

Cant see the video as im at work, but the whole game (Borderlands and Borderlands 2) is filled with humour that is a mixture of surreal, silly and dark. And yes its worth playing


----------



## Redman02 (Jun 27, 2013)

loved it. me and a friend were addicted for a few months. love the looting and upgrading system.


----------



## Dozmonic (Jul 22, 2013)

I gave in and got this, seeing as it was under 7 quid on the steam sale. There goes a week of writing


----------



## Nzuev (Aug 1, 2013)

I love this game it's sooo stranegly enjoyable, to the point, where I would say it's addictive


----------



## Laeraneth (Aug 6, 2013)

Most definitely best with friends (what isn't?) as a single player game it's fun, but drags on a little.

But in co-op?... awesome times!


----------

